# Seems I now am a Chicken Mama



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

A couple stopped by to see the goats in hopes of purchasing. They asked if their kids (ages 14 and 10) could work in the barn for their 4H experience.
They didn't buy a goat but we did come to an agreement about the kids working for me. When they showed up for their first day they brought along 7 mixed chickens in a big long cage and left them here. So now, I guess we are learning to raise chickens. :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they brought chickens and just left them? weird


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well lucky you get to take care of those chickens for them til they realize they forgot them and come back. :laugh:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

They plan to come 3 days a week to do barn work and learn about goats and goat care. Hmm...... onder:


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, weird, chickens are fun anyways, you will LOVE them, they are especially cute when you put them in the bathtub.  

Hmm, mabye they wanted the job to dispose of chickens onder:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Ebony Queen said:


> Wow, weird, chickens are fun anyways, you will LOVE them, they are especially cute when you put them in the bathtub.
> 
> Hmm, mabye they wanted the job to dispose of chickens onder:


Aren't the ducklings supposed to be in the bathtub?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is.... kinda weird..... :scratch:


----------

